# How do you store fresh tomatoes?



## Aurora (Jul 17, 2006)

How do you store your fresh tomatoes?

I really never thought about this before and always keep fresh tomatoes on the counter or table until I use them. I got this out of a newsletter sent out by our produce supplier and thought I'd share it:



> *Tomato Storage* - Maintaining proper temperature is the most important factor to assure the quality of tomatoes after being picked. Never store your tomatoes below 55 degrees Fahrenheit - in other words, *DO NOT REFRIGERATE TOMATOES* - they don't like it. Refrigeration kills their flavor. When tomatoes are stored at a cold temperature, the water inside the tomato expands and causes the individual cells within the tomato to burst. The result is a tomato that may look fine to the naked eye, but will taste mealy when you bite into it. To ripen properly, tomatoes should be stored in a cool place, out of direct sunlight, with stem sides up.


----------



## GB (Jul 17, 2006)

I store mine in a wire mesh basket hanging in my kitchen. I never ever put them in the fridge.


----------



## SizzlininIN (Jul 17, 2006)

They don't last long around here.  I just keep mine on top of my microwave until I use them.  I too never put mine in the refrigerator.  Mom always kept her freshly picked ones on the windowseal on the patio.


----------



## TATTRAT (Jul 17, 2006)

I hang em too...or park a couple on the window sill.


----------



## Half Baked (Jul 17, 2006)

I'm a windowsill parker also.  My mother said I used to eat them like candy in the summer.


----------



## skilletlicker (Jul 17, 2006)

In the past I stored them on the vine.  Sadly, now I'm limited to a "fruit" bowl.


----------



## Andy M. (Jul 17, 2006)

The same.  Stored at room temperature, even after partially used.  Refrigeration permanently destroys a flavor component.


----------



## Bo0pY (Jul 17, 2006)

I sit mine on the wood block but they sure dont last long, love a "mater" sandwich !


----------



## Robo410 (Jul 17, 2006)

on the counter out of direct sunlight.  If I have cut one say in half I will put a little evoo on a plate and put the cut side down into the oil and cover with plastic wrap gently...and use the other half tomorrow.  But as this is tomato season, and I eat them anyway I can in season, I don't have much problem.


----------



## kats (Jul 17, 2006)

I usually put them in the refrigerator, but they usually go bad. I just think that they would be ruined in room temperature (it's been 85 Fahrenheit here...). Do you guys know how long they can last, outside the fridge?


----------



## amber (Jul 17, 2006)

On the counter in a wicker basket. Though I put half used tomatoes in a baggie and into the fridge.


----------



## kats (Jul 17, 2006)

PS: This thread made me remember I have some tomatoes in the refrigerator that are so red and starting to get mushy... I think they'll turn into a tomato crumble today!


----------



## vagriller (Jul 17, 2006)

skilletlicker said:
			
		

> In the past I stored them on the vine.  Sadly, now I'm limited to a "fruit" bowl.



I thought tomato was a fruit. Am I right?


----------



## Andy M. (Jul 17, 2006)

Botanically speaking, tomatos are a fruit. In the vernacular, they are a vegetable.

The product of a plant that carries that plants seeds for reproduction is categorized as a fruit. That being the case, squash and cucumbers are fruits. String beans and tomatos are fruits. peppers and eggplants are fruits.   ...but, they are all vegetables too.


----------



## Constance (Jul 17, 2006)

By golly, you are right, Andy! Botanical classifications have changed since I went to college (back in the dark ages).

Check out his website for more facts...

http://answers.google.com/answers/threadview?id=97467


----------



## Constance (Jul 17, 2006)

By the way, never, ever refrigerate tomatoes. Keep them stored on trays in a cool dark place.


----------



## Corinne (Jul 17, 2006)

What does "hanging" do for them? I've heard of hanging onion but never tomatoes.

Tupperware makes a product for storing half a tomato (or onion, or citrus fruit, etc.) in yoiur fridge without it getting mushy. It's called Forget-Me-Not - they work very well, FWIW.


----------

